# Please keep Dixie in your thoughts tomorrow



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I hesitated to mention this because there are so many whose fluffs are in need of prayers. I am a worried Mommy however and need a little support.
I discovered a large lump on Dixie's right hip during our car trip up the coast at the first of the month. I thought it felt like a fatty tumor but was shocked it was so large and I hadn't felt it earlier. It's about as big as a canned, cut green bean but seems to have gotten rounder in the last few days. I thought fatty tumors appeared on much older dogs. Dixie was 1 1/2 yrs. old on May 11. The first thing my friend, Deb, asked was has she had any shots lately. She had her DHPP booster on Feb. 25 along and Rabies booster two weeks later on March 11. Maybe that's what it is as they were given in the hip. Strange I didn't feel anything before June 2.
Anyway, she has a vet appt. tomorrow at 2:20 PM. The closer it gets the more nervous Mommy is. Please keep her in your thoughts tomorrow, praying it's nothing serious.
Thanks.

UPDATE POST #48


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't ever hesitate, Elaine. We all know how you feel. Prayers and good thoughts abound for you and beautiful Dixie girl!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am already sending prayers and will continue to do so until we know Dixie is "in the pink"!!! I am just so sorry that your precious Dixie has to go to the doctor, and I hope the time flies by until your appointment time tomorrow! I know how hard those hours of waiting can be, so try to just keep thinking positive and good thoughts knowing that lots of SMers sending prayers up for sweet Dixie and her mommy!!!!!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
rayer: rayer:

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791580


> I hesitated to mention this because there are so many whose fluffs are in need of prayers. I am a worried Mommy however and need a little support.
> I discovered a large lump on Dixie's right hip during our car trip up the coast at the first of the month. I thought it felt like a fatty tumor but was shocked it was so large and I hadn't felt it earlier. It's about as big as a canned, cut green bean but seems to have gotten rounder in the last few days. I thought fatty tumors appeared on much older dogs. Dixie was 1 1/2 yrs. old on May 11. The first thing my friend, Deb, asked was has she had any shots lately. She had her DHPP booster on Feb. 25 along and Rabies booster two weeks later on March 11. Maybe that's what it is as they were given in the hip. Strange I didn't feel anything before June 2.
> Anyway, she has a vet appt. tomorrow at 2:20 PM. The closer it gets the more nervous Mommy is. Please keep her in your thoughts tomorrow, praying it's nothing serious.
> Thanks.[/B]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hugs and prayers coming your way :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine,

How very scary for you and for Dixie. I've had Lhasas that have had fatty tumors at young ages (2 yrs +) and they've gotten big very fast.

And, I've also heard of lumps caused by vaccinations several months AFTER the shots were given.

Please let us know how Dixie is doing and what they find.

Sending prayers and hugs. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

sending lots of little hugs and kisses Dixie's way!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope everything turns out OK :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Elaine prayers for you and Dixie. Hopefully it's just the rabies vacs. Cody's bump lasted a good 4 months.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck with Dixie tomorrow.......I will say prayers for her. I'll bet it is the vaccinations but you are like me, I just want it checked out to be sure~~~Please let us know!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Elaine I am sorry to hear that Dixie has such a problem. Looking at the lump are there any openings (holes that look like large pores)? Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for Dixie.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending prayers to Dixie! rayer: :grouphug:

Wait Elaine, you travel by car between MA and FL?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Elaine please don't ever hesitate to ask for prayers and support. Geeze, I was an absolute wreck before my babies dentals. And it really does help to have everyone's support and prayers. I'm already praying for your precious Dixie. Hugs to you my friend and a snuggle to Dixie. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Its good that you are going to the Vet tomorrow to check the lump,hopefully it was from the shot. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 15 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791581


> Don't ever hesitate, Elaine. We all know how you feel. Prayers and good thoughts abound for you and beautiful Dixie girl!
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Thanks Kerry. 


QUOTE (tamizami @ Jun 15 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791586


> Hugs and prayers coming your way :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Thanks Tami. That hug felt good,

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 15 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791607


> Elaine,
> 
> How very scary for you and for Dixie. I've had Lhasas that have had fatty tumors at young ages (2 yrs +) and they've gotten big very fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lynn. Your info makes me feel much better. Thanks for the prayers & hugs.

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 15 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791627


> sending lots of little hugs and kisses Dixie's way![/B]


Thanks Erin.

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Jun 15 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791632


> I hope everything turns out OK :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks so much.

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 15 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791639


> Hey Elaine prayers for you and Dixie. Hopefully it's just the rabies vacs. Cody's bump lasted a good 4 months.[/B]


Thanks Maggie. That really made me feel better.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 15 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791640


> Good luck with Dixie tomorrow.......I will say prayers for her. I'll bet it is the vaccinations but you are like me, I just want it checked out to be sure~~~Please let us know![/B]


Thanks for the prayers Dianne. Yes, I worry like we all do and imagination runs away with itself. I will let you know.

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791646


> Elaine I am sorry to hear that Dixie has such a problem. Looking at the lump are there any openings (holes that look like large pores)? Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for Dixie.[/B]


Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers Pat. No, there are no openings. Are you thinking of an abscess maybe? There is no mark of any kind. 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 15 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791655


> Sending prayers to Dixie! rayer: :grouphug:
> 
> Wait Elaine, you travel by car between MA and FL?[/B]


Thanks for the prayers Briana. Yes, we travel by car from MA to FL then back again. 

Thanks so much to everyone for their kind words and prayers. The first thread I saw after posting mine was Pat's about little Katie. I know how lucky I am not to be dealing with any serious health issues. I just can't help worry and I really knew you would all understand. Thanks for the support. I will give a report tomorrow.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayers coming your way. I sure hope you will learn Dixie is just fine tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 15 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791657


> Oh Elaine please don't ever hesitate to ask for prayers and support. Geeze, I was an absolute wreck before my babies dentals. And it really does help to have everyone's support and prayers. I'm already praying for your precious Dixie. Hugs to you my friend and a snuggle to Dixie. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks so much Crystal. You are right, it does help. Thanks for the hug. Dixie says Fanks for the snuggle Awntie Crystal. I luv snuggles. :wub: 

QUOTE (kathym @ Jun 15 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791659


> Its good that you are going to the Vet tomorrow to check the lump,hopefully it was from the shot. :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Thank you Kathy. I wish I could have gotten the appt. sooner. When I made it I wasn't worried. As it got closer I'd had more time to think.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Elaine, I'm so sorry to hear Dixie is having a problem. I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers for that beautiful girl. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Dixie rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791672


> Prayers coming your way. I sure hope you will learn Dixie is just fine tomorrow. Keep us posted.[/B]


Thank you for the prayers. I will tell you what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 15 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791679


> Elaine, I'm so sorry to hear Dixie is having a problem. I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers for that beautiful girl.
> Hugs to you both.[/B]


Thanks Jane. 

QUOTE (Elly @ Jun 15 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791680


> Sending prayers for Dixie rayer:[/B]


Oh Elly, thanks so much.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: and :grouphug: 's


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be thinking of sweet Dixie tomorrow & praying rayer: that it's not serious. Boo had a lump like that about 2 yrs ago. It was shaped kinda like that too,& it seemed to get bigger.It was on his side kinda on his rear hip area. The vet asperated it with a needle & drew out some fluid that turned out to just be oily fatty fluid & nothing else. He said it was just a reaction from antibiotic shots that he had when he had Pancreatitis.He actually had 2 lumps,another smaller one near his shoulder blade. That's exactly how many shots he had. They did eventually go away. I hope that's all Dixies lump turns out to be. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord I know you delight in our coming to you with all our requests and praises. Lord I lift little Dixie to you, we have know idea what this lump is but you do. Lord I pray this lump isn't something serious. I believe with all my heart little Dixie will be ok. I also ask Lord for your hand of comfort and a peace and a good nights rest for Elaine. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I'll be watching for a update :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791671


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791646





> Elaine I am sorry to hear that Dixie has such a problem. Looking at the lump are there any openings (holes that look like large pores)? Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for Dixie.[/B]


Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers Pat. No, there are no openings. Are you thinking of an abscess maybe? There is no mark of any kind. [/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine there was someone a few yrs ago that their little doggie got a bot fly larvae and it was a lump in the skin. That is why I asked if there was a hole like mark on the skin. 

Sending lots of prayers for little Dixie girl.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Prayers for baby dixie


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You be well, Miss Dixie! We :heart: you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Elaine, I just said a prayer for Dixie and will continue to keep her in my prayers that this is nothing serious. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Keep us posted on how things go tomorrow. Hugs to you & Dixie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers to your baby.... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

{{{Hugs}}} to both you and Dixie! Thinking positive thoughts that everything will fine!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jun 15 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791686


> rayer: and :grouphug: 's[/B]


Thanks so much Joe.

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jun 15 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791701


> I'll be thinking of sweet Dixie tomorrow & praying rayer: that it's not serious. Boo had a lump like that about 2 yrs ago. It was shaped kinda like that too,& it seemed to get bigger.It was on his side kinda on his rear hip area. The vet asperated it with a needle & drew out some fluid that turned out to just be oily fatty fluid & nothing else. He said it was just a reaction from antibiotic shots that he had when he had Pancreatitis.He actually had 2 lumps,another smaller one near his shoulder blade. That's exactly how many shots he had. They did eventually go away. I hope that's all Dixies lump turns out to be. :grouphug:[/B]


That's what I'm praying for Sue. Thanks. That made me feel better.

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791708


> Lord I know you delight in our coming to you with all our requests and praises. Lord I lift little Dixie to you, we have know idea what this lump is but you do. Lord I pray this lump isn't something serious. I believe with all my heart little Dixie will be ok. I also ask Lord for your hand of comfort and a peace and a good nights rest for Elaine. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> I'll be watching for a update :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks so much for that beautiful prayer Paula. It means a lot. 

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791714


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 15 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791671





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791646





> Elaine I am sorry to hear that Dixie has such a problem. Looking at the lump are there any openings (holes that look like large pores)? Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for Dixie.[/B]


Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers Pat. No, there are no openings. Are you thinking of an abscess maybe? There is no mark of any kind. [/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine there was someone a few yrs ago that their little doggie got a bot fly larvae and it was a lump in the skin. That is why I asked if there was a hole like mark on the skin. 

Sending lots of prayers for little Dixie girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That sounds awful Pat. 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 15 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791724


> Prayers for baby dixie [/B]


Thanks Deb.

:ThankYou: to everyone, I can't keep up with a personal thank you to each of you. Each time I add some by the time I post it there are more. You are all truly caring people. I will update tomorrow. Thank you to those I miss tonight. This is a wonderful group of people.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 15 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791739


> Elaine, I just said a prayer for Dixie and will continue to keep her in my prayers that this is nothing serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go tomorrow. Hugs to you & Dixie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Alison. I really appreciate it.

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jun 15 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791740


> Sending lots of prayers to your baby.... rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


Thanks Jennifer.

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 15 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791741


> {{{Hugs}}} to both you and Dixie! Thinking positive thoughts that everything will fine![/B]


 Thank you Pam.

I couldn't go to bed without thanking you all.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (SueC @ Jun 15 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791737


> You be well, Miss Dixie! We :heart: you![/B]


Thanks Sue. We love you too.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Elaine,

Please know that Bella and I care about Dixie deeply and we pray that everything will be ok with her. We will be saying special prayers for you and Dixie. Hang in there and please let us know if there is anything we can do :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless your heart. I'll keep you and Dixie in my prayers.

My Henry had a huge lump, due to vacs, which appeared a month after the vac.

I hope that's all it is. What a worry for you. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh no - how upsetting for you! I do hope that it's just from the vaccination and will go away all by itself. :grouphug: and good thoughts for you and 
Miss :wub: Dixie.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Hoping all is well with your precious Dixie at her appt. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish you and Dixie the best tomorrow, Elaine. I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

I will look for an update tomorrow. 

I hope you are able to get some peaceful sleep tonight ... although if you are like me, it's kind of hard to do so when we worry about our fluffs.

Hugs and love for you and Dixie.

Marie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 15 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791755


> Elaine,
> 
> Please know that Bella and I care about Dixie deeply and we pray that everything will be ok with her. We will be saying special prayers for you and Dixie. Hang in there and please let us know if there is anything we can do :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Christian and Bella. You are so sweet.

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791781


> Oh, bless your heart. I'll keep you and Dixie in my prayers.
> 
> My Henry had a huge lump, due to vacs, which appeared a month after the vac.
> 
> I hope that's all it is. What a worry for you. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Deb. I hope that's what it is too.

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 15 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791785


> Oh no - how upsetting for you! I do hope that it's just from the vaccination and will go away all by itself. :grouphug: and good thoughts for you and
> Miss :wub: Dixie.[/B]


Aww, thanks Dorothy.

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 15 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791787


> Hoping all is well with your precious Dixie at her appt. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you.

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jun 15 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791792


> I wish you and Dixie the best tomorrow, Elaine. I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I will look for an update tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Marie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I somehow missed this.. want to let you know prayers being said for your little Dixie. I think we all get scared with"lumps".. even though the majority of the time they are nothing serious. It's just natural to be concerned. 
Will be looking for your update.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elaine, i just got home from work and saw this. I will definately be keeping Miss Dixie and you in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Don't ever hesitate to ask for prayers we all understand your concern and please let us know what the vet says. :hugging:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Elaine, I am saying a prayer for Dixie. Positive thoughts that this is from her shots and will go away.
Hugs for you as I know how worried you are.

Marsha


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Dixie will be fine, she just has to be. I'll be praying for you to get good news today. :hugging:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Elaine, me 'n Tanner 'n Frankie will be thinking about you & Dixie today.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, im so sorry i didnt see this before. Poor wee dixie, i really hope she is ok. I dont know what the time is over there, or how far behind or ahead we are here in scotland but i hope you get on okay at the vet. Bella and i will be thinking of you. Sending lots of love to dixie xxx


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Elle sending prayers and hugs , :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, I hope it's nothing serious since Dixie is so young. I pray that she is okay and that the vet visit will be relieving. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sending good thoughts your way, Elaine and Dixie. :grouphug: :grouphug:

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie is glad she is home from the doctor and she is ok. Mommy is now breathing normally. :smheat: 
This is what the vet did and said:
He drew fluid out of the lump. He couldn't say definitely that it was pus with fluid but it appeared to be. It was a thicker, cloudy serum resembling pus. He thought it was probably from the booster shots she had although he thought a lot of time had passed between the shots and the lump appearing. I told him about my friends on SM who had lumps appear on their Malts quite some time after the shot. He really thinks that is what caused it. He said it was not cancerous or anything really bad. He could lance it or remove it but since it isn't bothering her we will take the following action for now. I am to put a hot compress on the lump 2-3 times per day to increase the circulation in the area. He feel this will reduce it's size and it will disappear. It may come to a head or not. She is on Amoxicillin 2 times a day for 10 days. I am to call him in 7-10 days to let him know how it is going.
Thank you all so very much for all your caring words and prayers. I can't tell you how much it helped. I appreciate it so much. Thanks to those I missed to thank personally. 
:SM Rocks!: :ThankYou:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Elaine, I am so happy for you and Dixie ... that it isn't anything serious to worry about. :grouphug: 

It sounds as though you have a great vet, too.

I hope you and Dixie have a relaxing Tuesday now. Please give Dixie some hugs from me. :Flowers 2: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Elaine, I am so happy that Dixie doesn't have anything serious. It sounds like she will be on the mend, especially with you as her mommy. She will be as good as new in no time. Still praying for little Dixie's speedy recovery. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad to hear the good news! What a relief. Give her another snuggle for me.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, that us what we all wanted to hear! I hope the lump disapears soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Elaine, that's wonderful news and I know you must be so relieved! I know I am. 
Give Dixie a big hug for us and tell her we've been thinking about her and we're thrilled with the good news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine -- so glad to hear that it isn't serious and that Dixie is doing fine. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will pass on your good wishes to Dixie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy it's nothing serious for your little Dixie! Sounds like maybe a sterile abcess.... Missy had one once. I did the hot compresses ( though I added salt to help draw) and did this from time of discovery till vet saw her the next day. by then it had come to head and started to drain. She too was put on antibiotics.. I was told to continue the compresses and it cleared in no time!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad your both home, safe and sound. Sounds like Dixie will be her ol' beautiful self real soon!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad it was nothing serious! :smheat:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Jesus.... Thank you for blessing Dixie and her mama :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Elaine, I am so happy to hear this news, and I know you are very relieved!

Give precious Dixie a kiss for me! :smootch:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news,I'm glad Dixie is going to be fine. Boo's lumps took a while to completely go away. He wouldn't let me put a compress on or massage it. Since it didn't seem to bother him,I just let them be & time took care of them.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome news for Miss Dixie! :tender:

Poor mommy can breathe now. :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news .HUGS FOR YOU AND DIXIE :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there, I'm sorry to have missed this and you had so much worry. I'm so happy to hear Dixie is OK. It's nice to hear good news.
Take care.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad Dixie is doin better... :grouphug: What a RELIEF :smheat:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies. I am so relieved. I was exhausted last night. I'm such a wimp! I guess I'm in good company though. I appreciate all of your comments and support so much.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Elaine, hugs to you and Dixie. I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:smheat: Thank goodness it's nothing serious! I would have been super worried too so don't worry..you are no wimp! Lumps are no joke! I"m glad it's drained and Dixie is going to be ok! Please give her a big kiss and hug! :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great news!! Glad to hear everything will be ok :chili: :chili: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Elaine, so glad Dixie is doing much better. Maggie Bella and Trixie Rose send their wet little smooches!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jun 16 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792180


> So happy it's nothing serious for your little Dixie! Sounds like maybe a sterile abcess.... Missy had one once. I did the hot compresses ( though I added salt to help draw) and did this from time of discovery till vet saw her the next day. by then it had come to head and started to drain. She too was put on antibiotics.. I was told to continue the compresses and it cleared in no time![/B]


Thanks so much Terry. I looked up sterile abscess and that's what it sounds like to me although the vet didn't mention that. There is one site called saferinjecting.net. The name really says it all. I hasn't reduced in size yet but it's only been one full day. Knowing others have had the same experience always helps me.

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 17 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792478


> :smheat: Thank goodness it's nothing serious! I would have been super worried too so don't worry..you are no wimp! Lumps are no joke! I"m glad it's drained and Dixie is going to be ok! Please give her a big kiss and hug! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Tammy. Dixie says tanks for the hug. It isn't drained yet. I don't know why the vet didn't take more out of it. She is so good when I put the hot compresses on it 3 times a day. She just stands there, sometimes kisses me or licks my wet hand. :tender: Gotta love these Malts.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to say again to each and every one of you who prayed with me and/or rejoiced with me after the good outcome.... :ThankYou: :you rock:


----------

